

Show HN: Releasing Ruby gems from your CI environment - badrij
http://blog.snap-ci.com/blog/2014/04/17/deploy-on-demand-to-rubygems/

======
compwron
Is this the best way to auto-deploy a gem to rubygems? Can TravisCI do this?
What are people using, if they're not using manual triggering from a desktop
or something? What do major gems like rspec, etc use? (or how can I find out?)

~~~
badrij
The key point here is that it is automated deployment, not automatic
deployment. Without an automated manually gated trigger, you would end up
deploying every gem that got built to rubygems.org, which would be very broken
for gems.

Another possibility- and something people do often is to maintain a release
branch and merging all changes from the master/development branch onto this
one when something is ready to be released. The gem built from this release
branch can then be released automatically every time it is built.

The fact is, that flow too, can be automated from Snap due to our automated
branch tracking.

RSpec (rspec-core at least), and many other gems, use TravisCI to do the
testing but not the pushing.

